# Pics of my black 200



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Pics are down the page thanks to dryboy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i cant see nuthin


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

You can now


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice and clean..

what muffler is that?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I see you've done a little customizing to the headlights and corners. Very nice!!! Wanna update the pics on the B14 site?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, that front shot is mean lookin. love how it looks with the wheel spacers, but definately lower the car. You look like you have airbagsand are stuck in the UP position. hehe


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1997 GA16DE, Sorry for not bein informed that much but what are wheel spacers?


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks dryboy for hookin up my pics. Timbo I would like to update pics on the site. Ground controls on the way. H&R wheels spacers front and rear, you can read about them at there site. The exhaust is a GReddy catback


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Thats one clean b14...damn


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yes very nice car there you get props. I like headlights and corners. Who are they by?


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

The headlights are from urbanimport.com. They were the gunmental color before I took them apart and painted them black. The corners were just the cheap so called clear ones, so I took them apart and painted them the same color. Easy cheap mod.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good.....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

cool beans thanks


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Do they come with the bulbs and wiring harnesses to adapt to the 9004 connector or will I have to do that on my own? Not that I would mind doing it myself just wondering.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

what size rims are those, your car looks awsome man.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

hey that is a sweet car, i must ask what muffler that is exactly??


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

The lights came with everything but the 904 to h3 adaptor. It was 2.99 at autopart store. My rims are 17x7 42mm offset with 215/45/ZR17. I also install 20mm H&R spacers in the front and 25mm in the rear to bring the wheels out just a little. The muffler is stock with Greddy Catback system.


----------

